# Sisters... is anyone going to play them?



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been away from the forum for a while. Just needed to take a break from 40K I guess, but I'm back and with this question...

*(A)* Why don't you play sisters?

and

*(B)* What would it take to get you to play them?


In all my time in 40K since the sisters first became a playable army, I've only seen 3 or people field SoB armies... ever. Maybe there just not popular where I live. Maybe everyone owns a SoB army in the rest of the world, but it sure doesn't seem like it.

So what is it for you guys? Why don't you play them and what would it take to get you to play them? Is the new WD face lift enough to get you to join the sisterhood? If not, is there something GW can add/take away before their new codex is released that would change your mind?


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

a. i'm sexist. plus i don't like armies that have troops made entirely of metal and i generally didn't like their fluff or see them as a particularly strong army.

b. and actual codex not just one that printed in a White Dwarf. and plastic sister.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont play sisters because its rediculusly expensive to buy all those metal models

It would take a full range of plastic sisters of battle miniatures ( I dont mind the metal HQ and Elites tho.) to get me playing them.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

A) I don't currently play SoB because I have 2 other armies I'm working on atm.

B) I've always wanted a small SoB force (like 1k points) for use in Apoc games. I intend to pick up that force when I've (mostly) finished with my GKs and WoC. Hopefully by then they will have an actual codex and new plastic minis.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

All the recent changes have been absolutely terrible. The finecast prices make 2500 point Sisters of Battle armies cost about the same as a car. You could proxy, or buy an army off someone, but none of the new rules really work well. 

I'm not trying to go on a 'under/over-powered' rant, I'm just literally saying they don't really work.

For example, sister squads have a minimum size of 10. So if you want to attach an independent character, they have to walk, because they can't all fit in a rhino.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

(A) I don't play Sister because as a student I simply cannot afford all the metal Sisters I would need.

(B) I would play Sisters if they simply HAD some plastic models and if the Exorcist was easier to put together. I quite like the army because I think the Exorcist is I believe the funniest tankto use in 40K and because the like flame weapons. I LOVE flame weapons. Its just the high prices put me off.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I dislike their playstyle. I'm not a big fan of the whole close-ranged firepower thing, especially since the Sisters can't really survive any sort of close combat retaliation and have extremely limited options as far as ranged support goes. The army's also fairly slow and not particularly maneuverable and has nothing interesting about it - Faith powers really aren't that special and there aren't any really cool units that catch my eye. No Force Organization Chart switches so no Seraphim as Troops armies or similar, Celestians and basic Sisters use the same models, everything is made of metal... there are lots of things to dislike about the Sisters.

Maybe, _maybe_ if GW fixed all of these things, I'd consider playing Sisters, but probably not.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I've played Sisters since 1997. I love the models, and have adopted a playstyle with them that most other Sisters players frown at. I like the new WDDex as it supports that playstyle, and has added to it by making a few more units affordable. 

I do however understand people's views on the models. Not everyone got the chance to get four kilos of them on staff lead-order back in the nineties. Not everyone likes converting metal figures. So yes, the range puts a lot of folk off. It really is an army that is a slow-builder rather than a buy-in-bulk. Hopefully that will change over the next few years...


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> I've played Sisters since 1997.


Same here. I still keep that old 2nd ed. codex on my shelf ...

I'm not really proud of the new WD army list, but there's hoping we'll see another _'real'_ codex sometime in the (grim & dark) future.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Uber Ork said:


> *(A)* Why don't you play sisters?
> 
> and
> 
> *(B)* What would it take to get you to play them?


A: FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR too effin expensive and heavy for a whole army
half arsed WD codex is not good enough

B: a proper codex written by someone with even a shred of talent and skill
a 10 sister plastic box set with every weapon and accessory combo possible to be basic sisters or the special weapon unit for £15 MAXIMUM
plastic 5 sister seraphim for max £10
and plastic 5 sister heavy weapon sisters max £10

this is never going to happen however


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Uber Ork said:


> *(A)* Why don't you play sisters?
> They have a "ghetto 'dex" that costs roughly the same price as a codex anyways, no/any new plastics.
> 
> and
> ...


letters k:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uber Ork said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while. Just needed to take a break from 40K I guess, but I'm back and with this question...
> 
> *(A)* Why don't you play sisters?
> 
> ...


I'm actually going to say answer the question a little differently. I'm going to give you why I play Sisters and what I think gives them a bad rap.

A. I've actually only been playing Sisters of Battle for a couple months now, and have about 2.5K in points (I keep getting side-tracked in working out the exact total but I've been running a 2K list recently and still have a fair number of unfielded models to work with so I'm guessing it's at least 2.5K). To be honest, it wasn't cheap. In fact it was pretty expensive to build this army over such a short amount of time (I've only started painting them now that the model rumors have pretty much died, along with my hopes for some awesome plastic goodness). But I'm not displeased with them. For a long time I've tried to find an army I really like playing. After going through Vanilla Marines, Tyranids, Tau, Orks, Necrons, Imperial Guard (never got off the ground because I got sidetracked and haven't found the motivation to start again) and Chaos Space Marines I finally tried Sisters. And despite the weaknesses that are in both Codex: Witch Hunters and Codex: Sisters of Battle I enjoy myself. The Faith abilities are a nice perk to the army, and the incongraphy is frankly some of the coolest stuff in the game. I'm going to gladly keep playing and when they finally get around to putting them out in Finecast or plastic I'll probably end up doubling the size of my army.

B. The Sisters suffer inherintly from their design. They're close range static shooters with the BS and Saves of Marines but the rest of their stats seem to be cribbed from the Guard. With no new models since Codex: Witch Hunters (and most of the range dating back to Codex: Sisters of Battle), and the lack of any sort of attention from GW in a long time it's obvious to see why Sisters tend to get counted out most of them time.

That said, I do want to say they can win with the new codex. I've beaten our Blood Angels player once, tied in a Kill Points game (2K and I had a 6KP disadvantage to his list), and beat a foot Necron list (2K with a large number of models on the table I couldn't effectively kill properly because they kept coming back. Some shifting of my strategy later and I phased him out on Turn 7). 

Now will the lists be pretty much be the same basic thing basically copy and pasted for tournement play? Pretty much. Can they still be fun? Sure, if you like the army.

When it really comes down to it, the only thing (outside of money) that keeps you from playing an army is you. If you don't like it, or don't want to try it is on you. I can understanding not being able to afford it, and if you REALLY want to play them despite it you'll find a way to start an army of them anyways (buy used, save up, budget....just like you can do for any other army).


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

I have actually started a SoB army in light of the new dex, and so far I'm not dissapointed. I've got about 1k worth so far and I have a lot of fun, I don't have crazy expectations for any army I play, if i get slaughtered oh well. If i win, fantastic.

It is a lot of money to get it together, but I wanted a slow build army since I tend to buy models in bulk and never finish them all. And as for the stats? My last army was an IG Infantry list so 4 BS and a 3+ armor save makes me all tingly in ways I cant describe.

The bottom line for me is that its great fun, especially when those repentia and/or penitents actually do make it to melee. Imagining the bloodspattering gore makes me all warm and toasty inside...


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> (A) Why don't you play sisters?


A: I just totally do not like, get or see them as a legitimate Army of 40k. I have nothing against them, and I do like the mechanics idea of them being the stepping stone between IG and SM with powerful short range shooting, but personally I thought they were fine in the Witch-Hunters as being part of the whole "Inquisition" theme to an Army. As a force in themselves I just don't rate them or encounter them enough to, well care really, and when I do Its often smug players who gloat over being a Sisters player :ireful2: - I hope its just not me who encounters them! 



> (B) What would it take to get you to play them?


B: Hmm actually a deceptively tough question. To be totally honest it may just be one of those Armies I "Dabble" in for the sake of it when the natural cycle of collecting random miniatures heads me out that way. Obviously a solid codex and a plastic / finecast range would also help to this, but unless they become the "Must have army otherwise you can't play 40K" then I'll never be in a hurry to get them .


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

*(A)* Why don't you play sisters?

Up until the new Codex was printed in the WD I had 2K of them, but because the new rules makes them worse than they were (Mech WH was pretty damn good in my eyes) and GW ddn't give us new models I sold the lot a few weeks ago.




> *(B)* What would it take to get you to play them?


I'n not starting any new GW-related armies ever as the Embargo turned me off permanently, but I know a few ex - WH players who would bolster their model count if/when they get new models. Also, because the old WH Codex is a more competitive Codex than the WD one my group is simply letting them use that instead.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

A: I like the sisters fluff and LOVE the models. But they are about number 3 or so on my list of armies to get and I'm on a tight budget. (1.Dwarfs (almost done) 2.1000pts of well painted Ulthwe 3. Sisters or Biel-Tan)

B: Make em cheaper, I like 'em enough to play them with the dwarfdex but with the price I would only ever get a killteam or combat patrol of them.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Currently i cant afford them, and noone knows when they'll be released in plastic, if ever.

An example of the basic cost in Australia

Sister Superior: $21/22
Sister with Heavy Bolter: $23
Sister with Melta: $23
Sister with Simularum Imperialis: $22
Sisters with Bolter x 6: $58
Rhino: $55

Total cost for one Sisters 10 man squad is $204.

While a Space Marine unit including Rhino of the same size is $117


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> Currently i cant afford them, and noone knows when they'll be released in plastic, if ever.
> 
> An example of the basic cost in Australia
> 
> ...


I would like to have a sisters army but with the embargo and all, a sm squad being cheaper by almost half (with extra bits) and no-one i know having one i wont be starting anytime soon. (Money isnt an issue. Good job, lives at home :biggrin


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm going to play my SoB when I return. I've got about 40 sisters plus a few characters. However, I'll be using the Space Marines Codex.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I used to have a small Mechanicus force using the old Demonhunters and Witchunters dexes together. With the removal of the allies rules I have migrated the whole force over to the gk dex. I had not ever got around to getting any sisters and now i don't think i will. I hate converting metal models so until they are plastic i won't buy any.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> I used to have a small Mechanicus force using the old Demonhunters and Witchunters dexes together. With the removal of the allies rules I have migrated the whole force over to the gk dex. I had not ever got around to getting any sisters and now i don't think i will. I hate converting metal models so until they are plastic i won't buy any.


And be prepared to pay through the nose for a Box set of 10. I don't know if this is true but i heard that if they Bring out a Box Set of 10 Finecast Sisters with all the mod cons expect to pay over $100Au for the privilege.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> And be prepared to pay through the nose for a Box set of 10. I don't know if this is true but i heard that if they Bring out a Box Set of 10 Finecast Sisters with all the mod cons expect to pay over $100Au for the privilege.


Personally I don't see that as a sustainable model for GW to follow. $50USD for 10 resin models that are recasts on ones they still have on stock? I see them releasing new models or running out of the old ones and stop selling them first.

Actually, it's probably a good thing for them they don't have the forums anymore. The recent Nerd-Raging would mean their mods would have been be working triple-overtime.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Zion said:


> Actually, it's probably a good thing for them they don't have the forums anymore. The recent Nerd-Raging would mean their mods would have been be working triple-overtime.


maybe it would get their attention to customer demand?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Uber Ork said:


> *(A)* Why don't you play sisters?
> 
> Cause my (not so) LGS has no Sisters models... Does not stop me from going all over with the non sisters part of the army...
> 
> ...


Ten Limit...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> maybe it would get their attention to customer demand?


How so? They don't seem to respond to most of what we try to tell them.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Currently i cant afford them, and noone knows when they'll be released in plastic, if ever.
> 
> An example of the basic cost in Australia
> 
> ...


This sums it up right here... *ouch!* I do have hope for the sisters though.

The DE languished for years without attention, and then received an inventive and unique codex, as well as a ton of beautiful models _(aside from the grotesques which I find, well... grotesque)._ As well, the BA's got a WD revamp and later an extensive model and codex makeover which revived global BA fervor ten fold. 

To me, these two examples _(a model line and codex that's long been abandoned, and an army getting a pre WD revamp before getting the real deal later on)_ are cause for some hope. 


Does that mean I'll ever play sisters? 

No. 

For me they're like the unwanted child that no one takes interest in _(no offense to those who love and play sisters)_. Marines, IG, and GK's all get way more attention and interest, both from GW and fans. I can't imagine a sisters remake getting the kind of global attention the GK release received. In my gaming group alone 3 people started a new GK army the minute they came out, and another brought his old Daemonhunters off the shelf, will the same be said when the sisters get redone? I don't think so. 

Sisters, by comparison, just aren't as popular. Are they more popular than marines or IG? No. Are they cooler than the GK's? No _(although I suppose that's somewhat in the eyes of the beholder, but I'm sure GW sales figures bear this out as well)._ Are they original/do they stand out? Well, maybe a little. They are after all the only 40K army to be almost exclusively female. Other than that though, they're simply a mix of all three other imperial armies combined + being highly religious. 

In other words _(as has already been mentioned)_ they're essentially a slightly superior guardsmen _(all be it, a slightly superior female guardsmen),_ with a touch of space marine, who like GK's work with the inquisition. Clearly they have a strong religious component, but is that enough to _*really*_ make them feel different? 

Their vehicles are all quite boringly based off the ubiquitous marine Rhino, their guns are all marine bolters, storm bolters, melta guns, etc., and their armor is essentially sleek form fitting power armor. While I suppose this makes sense as they work for, and are armed by the same imperium... it in the end it's all a tad bit boring _(as in "yes, yes, I've seen all this before"). _ 

Now I will say that some of their acts of faith are interesting, but IMO they aren't cool enough to give them that uniquely different feel. So why pay $204.00 per squad for something that's not uniquely inspiring, when you can pay $117.00 for a squad that essentially uses the same vehicles and equipment instead? Not to mention... you'll need less marine/GK squads to fill out your army than you will sisters, which only compounds the financial problem.



So... for me there's two issues I have with sisters in the end. *One* _(which has already been amply pointed out several times)_ they cost too much, and *two* they don't feel unique or interesting enough to entice me into buying them. Even if GW issued plastics for them and reduced the cost substantially, the sisters just aren't different enough to make them interesting.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I feel that they pretty much nerfed what made them unique, turning faith into special unit abilities.

Really, I like the sisters from an army standpoint- short ranged firepower, focusing on bolters, meltas, and flamers. A built in global ability function. Mech'in up before mech'in was cool. 

Hell, with updated points costs, updated assassins rules, and removal of allies, I think the Witchunters codex was more than operable. If they had done that and released plastic sisters, I'd be all about it.

But now with the WDex, even if they did plastic sisters I'd stay away.

Which is unfortunate.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope they do plastic sisters, similar to the BA death company box sets. 5 sisters that can be made into either tactical or jump pack troops, plus enough bits to make them elites or a hq squad. Keep the price to $30 US and give them a few vehicle upgrade sprus to upgrade space marine vehicles to sisters vehicles.

Then, give them a codex based loosely on the space marines, but add enough benefits and detriments to fit their fluff and make them challenging/rewarding to play.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

1. Too expensive.
2. Don't like the sculpts (Jes Goodwin is a brilliant designer and I like most of his sculpts - just not these).

The weight of a metal army is not a consideration to me (my GK is mostly metal at 4500pts and one case). I lug that thing around from club to club. A sisters army would weigh about the same.

What would it take to get me to play them?
Newer sculpts. Something with some action. They don't have to be plastics, but some dynamic posing would be good.
(The same reason I don't use the Eldar Wraithguard. 20 years with the same three sculpts?)


----------



## Alex1706 (Sep 15, 2011)

I played sisters together with GK when you could still take allies and inquisition stormtroopers. The army was fun to play and I would certainly field them again if they got a decent new odex :victory:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

A) They're not orks.

B) Make them orks.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Out of curiosity i decided to price myself my version of a Sister of Battle Army and this included

HQ

Saint Celestine

Cannonesses x 2 + Sororitas Command Squads + Immolators

Arch Confessor Kryinov + Battle Conclave + Rhino

Uriah Jacobus + Battle Conclave + Rhino

Ecclesiarchy Confessor + Battle Conclave + Rhino

Elites

Ecclisiarchy Priest x 5 + Rhino

Celestian Squad (10 Man Squad) + Rhino

Repentia Squad (10 Man Squad) + Rhino

Troops

Battle Sister Squads (6 x 10 Man Squads) + Rhinos

Fast Attack

Seraphin Squad (10 Man Squad)

Dominion Squads (2 x 10 Man Squads) + Rhinos

Heavy Support

Retributor Squad (10 Man Squad) + Rhino

Exorcist x 3

Penitent Engines x 3

To put this together as it currently stands would set me back $4,000 Australian Dollars.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> To put this together as it currently stands would set me back *$4,000* Australian Dollars.


That's absolutely disgusting. 


GW for sure will have to address this if they seriously want new people to consider starting a SoB army.


I'm curious, I've never really paid attention or charted it out, but does anyone know what the average drop in price is when GW goes from 10 metal troops to a boxed set of ten plastic ones? I'm curious just how savings happens when the switch is made. For example, if *Achaylus* were to buy that exact same army in plastic instead of metal, what would the total savings be? 





.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was considering building a Sisters army, as difficult as GW made it, until the WD codex. Now they just seem hopelessly busted and almost unplayable. Before it was possible to build a viable army from Sisters and vehicles, but no more. With the models so absurdly expensive I don't see how GW expects anybody to play them.

To be viable again, they would have to be brought up at least to the level of Eldar, which they're clearly not. Maybe GW will pull off a masterpiece and give them the Dark Eldar treatment, but it's not likely. It's hard to escape the conclusion that GW really just wants them to go away.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

I have played Sisters since 1998.

I started because of the Fluff and the sculpts...not Jes's best ever I will admit, but at the Time they were the most detailed models GW produced.

The curved flat expanses of space marine armor didn't appeal to me, the orks at the time were just...bad.

Something about religious fanatics just appeals to me in Sci Fi settings...that and the fire...the wonderful wonderful promethium fueled nightmare that was the easy bake oven...

That's legal again right?

4 heavy flamers in an immolator...so evil, so fun, so not cost effective....sigh.

I don't have the WD dex yet. I'm going to be out of the country for a bit, so I've put the hobby on hold.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

ohiocat110 said:


> It's hard to escape the conclusion that GW really just wants them to go away.


That's what people used to say about the DE before they got redone. Besides, why would GW do a WD makeover like they did with the BA's if they weren't looking to give them some attention?

I think they'll be redone, but the question for me is will I see any significant increase in the number of people who play them? I doubt it, they just don't seem to have that wide of an appeal. At least where I play...


----------



## sleepcascade (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont fight for the imperium, lets start there.


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

What really annoys me about this WDex, is the apparent lack of care, with which it was made. 

The sheer amount of inconstancies in Stats and Special Rules between part one and two. (seriously, wasn't there a single person, to take a second look at this WDex?!?)

Why the removal of Praxedes' title of Saint?

Describing a pictured multi-melta as heavy bolter!

Why the notion on terminator armour not being allowed to be transported, when there is none in the Codex?

If WDex Sisters of Battle replaces Codex Witch Hunters, why not remove the WH Errata?

Why the random allocation of Eviscerator options?

A living Saint unable to perform Acts of Faith on her own!

Why no jump pack for the Canoness?

And most of all, why downgrade the Immolator to a Razorback and NOT align point-costs accordingly?


I don't know what kind of message GW wanted to send out with this WDex, but the message I received, as a Sister player, says: "We don't care!"


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I have a 2'500 point pure sisters army. I love(d?) it. I bought it about two weeks before the line was discontinued. I got lucky there. Damned lucky. It's the only 40k army that appealed (appeals) to me and if I had waited two weeks I'd never have been able to afford it.

I no longer bring my Sisters to the gaming club, though...

So...

(A) Why don't I play Sisters?

Well, the new White Dwarf 'codex' is extraordinarily dispiriting. It removed a lot of options which I used in my army, F'rex Eviscerators for my Sisters Superior and Jump Pack for my Canonness.

It also nerfed the Canonness so badly that I essentialy have to use Celestine as my HQ, and I don't like using special characters (I do do it sometimes, but very rarely and only for a theme).

The Acts of Faith mostly have so small an influence that rolling the die is not worthwhile - one Act is actually _harmful_.

The one army in the game that has the most right to anti-psyker wargear has one worthless gun to show for it.

The codex is clearly written with the intention that I _should_ be playing confessors, cardinals and assorted Ecclesiarchal rif-raf, not Sisters of Battle.

All of those are surmountable however. I didn't realise it at first, but when I actually sat and asked why I no longer have any desire to play 40k it wasn't my army - it was everyone else's.

There's only one other person at my club that doesn't play Marines. I just can't face another match against Marines... That, combined with the new Sisters codex is why I no longer play Sisters (my only 40k army).

I just... Cannot seem to summon the will. The things I loved about my army are largely gone or watered down, and the things I hate about the game are cast in yet sharper light.

As it stands, I feel like the game just doesn't want me or my army.

(B) What would it take to make me play?

A few new non-Marine armies at my club OR a real Sisters Codex. Either would reignite my enjoyment of the game.

That's all it needs - something to make me _want_ to play 40k again.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

i think going with what everyone else is saying price is why no one plays them and I myself convert all my dwarfs to get out of buying metal models. I think if it wasn't 40 bucks for a minimum squad and a b***h to put together people would actually play them (and for all you complainers about the exorcist hint hint forgeworld hint hint"


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

A) I am playing sisters and am going to continue. Existing a full sisters army with otpins that are fine.

b) A better dex and cheaper sisters are a major function.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

You know I THOUGHT about getting some sisters but honestly..they're fucking ugly


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

sleepcascade said:


> I dont fight for the imperium, lets start there.


Its a witch burn him, burn him!!!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Xenos Skum. He shall be purged with flame!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't you need to weigh him against a standard imperial servo-duck first?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If he smells like a duck when flamed, he was a heretic. If he didn't smell like a duck when he is flamed, he is a deceptive heretic.


----------



## Inquisitor_Win (Jun 9, 2010)

I was another lucky one who got his 2.5k SoB army before they were discontinued.

A) I DO play Sisters of Battle simply because they were the only army that appealed to me [and they still are]; I wasn't even going to start playing 40k until my friend told me about them. To me the WDex simply makes you play them in a different style form the WH Codex; and I don't have a problem with that.

I can't find the words to explain it [English is not my frist language]; but I love that they're all metal [no one else has metal models anymore, I know it's silly but they feel special]; that I had to resort to using green stuff and paint to make sure no 2 were alike [the ones without helmet]; that each tank has its own theme in terms of paraphernalia; that they are fragile [S3, T3, I3] yet strong [BS4, 3+Sv]. Just to see them on the table is enough to make me happy. 

In a sick way I never lose: If they win, it was the will of The Emperor and their destiny to do so; if they lose, it's very fluffy [SNAFU]. Either way I always have fun; but I do have a good gaming group and that has a lot of weight.

B) Since I'm still playing them, I'll just wishlist a bit: My girls want their copies of the Book of St. Lucius back; a Techpriest that knows anything about fixing Immolators [the heavy flamers no longer shoots at cruiser speed]; anti-psyker wargear and/or Acts of Faith, dammit, they were called witch hunters for a reason! Oh and 4 special weapons for every 5 Dominions like in the Battle Report. While I'm at it, if it's not too much to ask, Power Weapons for the Celestians :biggrin:.


----------

